# Doctor Who Mafia [FAMILY OF BLOOD WIN]



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry had issues with the old thread. For some reason the list isn't displaying, nor can I change the phase. So it's Day 1.



_All the night actions are in, so we might as well start a few hours early. _


When the Family of Blood landed on Earth they weren't completely unnoticed. In fact when they arrived every alarm in Torchwood seemed to go off. As soon as they landed they stole bodies to inhabit, which is the problem. Earth's defenders can't really go around killing innocents looking for aliens like some messed up game of mafia. ((;P)) They needed leads to whom the aliens were wearing. While the defenders of Earth hunted for leads the aliens were looking for something... or someone. The worlds greatest scavenger hunt was being waged, right under the noses of Earth's citizens, and all ready the first murders were becoming public.


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


John Smith stretched, it had been a long night, once again he'd been having dreams. Strange dreams. It was that blue box again, he dreamt of it almost every night. He shook his head to clear it, he needed to get ready, kids wouldn't teach themselves physics now would they? (Though sometimes he was starting to wish they would) John quickly got himself together, he was a little early, he figured he could afford to read the paper for a few minutes. He stepped out to get it, he read the headline, which was something about the upcoming election. John had no care for politics, he read on and found something interesting;

Mysterious Murder in London, Cont'd on page 12

John turned to page 12, "-was found in their own home early this morning, apparently strangled. According to police. We interviewed the neighbor shortly after the body had been found, Ms. Bixby had this to say, "'It's the strangest thing, the police say they have no idea who did this, and the only evidence was straw! Yes! Straw. Apparently it was all over the room, I think a medal should go to whoever figures that one out.'" She gave a dark laugh and continued, "'I tell you next thing we'll find some estranged serial killer who dresses up as a scarecrow. Kids these days. It looks like she put up a good fight though.'"

Scarecrow serial killer? John Smith thought, now that's a new one, and he went off to work, it was one thing if a student was tardy, but Mr. Smith could hardly get away with it if he were late. 



*InvaderSyl is dead. She was not mafia. 
48 hours for discussion, or until majority is decided.
*

MAFIA WINS IF:

All innocents are dead.
All innocents and Jack and Donna are dead. 
Only Mafia and Jack are alive.
Only Mafia and Jack and Donna are alive.

(since Donna can't be killed by mafia, and Jack is unkillable...)

INNCENTS WIN IF:

All mafia are dead. 
Jack is the last man standing. (Mafia dead)


THE MASTER (ALIEN) WINS IF:

ONCE ACTIVATED IS LYNCHED DURING THE DAY.


By the way I was going to vote on which Doctor this was, but I decided upon 10 (David Tennant) because most people know him nowadays. If I make another game I will put it up as an option.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Looks like another case of Day 1. And they killed Syl >:o
I SHALL HAVE MY REVENGE!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Darnit, I like when Syl pops in randomly with random stuff to say.

Let's see... Well, it's time to wait till later!


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, I think you guys are the only two who enjoy their rambling. :|

Anyhow... I've got nothing.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Why is Syl always killed first?


----------



## Saith (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'da do want to accuse *Cirrus*, I do.

Let's just call it a lucky guess.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Right then. I'm popping in to say hi, I'm here, and I'd like to see what Cirrus has to say.


----------



## Minish (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*



Hoity Toity said:


> I'da do want to accuse *Cirrus*, I do.
> 
> Let's just call it a lucky guess.


Uh... any particular reason? You're going to 'accuse' someone very specifically on the first day, when we have no leads at all?

I guess the flavour text points towards a standard mafia death. Has anyone got any actual information?


----------



## Saith (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I saw it with my very eyes.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*



Hoity Toity said:


> I saw it with my very eyes.


So, what, you're Sarah Jane?  Not terribly wise to claim so early.


----------



## Silver (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

How do we know your not lying? You were pretty quick to accuse Cirrus with no convincing evidence other then, "I saw it with my own eyes." How do we even know you saw it? What proof do you even have?


----------



## Saith (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

You've got nothing to lose.

If I'm lying, you'll lynch Cirrus this turn, someone'll die at night, and then you'll lynch me, who I guess will have to be mafia (or stupid). - 2 innocent, 1 mafia

If I'm telling the truth, you'll lynch Cirrus this turn, she'll be mafia, then I'll die at the night phase. By then you'll probably have a lead. - 1 mafia, 1 innocent

If you don't lynch Cirrus, then no one'll die until night phase, which will be me, then you'll have leads. - 1 mafia or 1 innocent

This is a lead, and you might as well take it. The gains if I'm right are larger than the losses if I'm wrong.

And the gains from lynching her are worth the gamble as opposed to not lynching her, as if you don't lynch, you'll still lose someone at night. If you do lynch, then one of either me or Cirrus must be mafia. You'll get one mafia at the cost of one innocent, either way.

Plus, I'm not sure if I can post the pm I may have gotten from Phantom.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmm. I'm not keen to jump right on Cirrus. Can you defend yourself Cirrus?


----------



## Minish (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm not about to roleclaim this early, thank you. This is a superb way for the mafia to find out who the important players are - accuse someone, be very ambiguous about why, forcing the accusee to identify themselves. The mafia have then lost nothing but have stirred up suspicion and gotten an innocent's role.

I'll be highly surprised if Hoity Toity is innocent-aligned at this point, but this could be any sort of a trap.


----------



## Saith (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

It's pretty much a given that either Cirrus or I is in the mafia.

I am going to die.


If Cirrus is mafia, I'm killed tonight. If Cirrus is innocent (meaning I'm the mafia) I get lynched the day after anyway.

I have nothing to lose, and neither do you.

You lynch her, she's innocent, you know I'm the mafia and can lynch me the next day.

You lynch her and she's mafia, then I'm innocent and will be killed in the night anyway.

Either way, you find a mafia role.
This is actually a really good lead, and there is no reason for me to lie about this at all, seeing as I will die regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Minish (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

This is ridiculous. For a start, if I were mafia, why would I kill you tonight? This would just heap suspicion on me. If you showed up innocent, people would trust your information and lynch me right away.

If I get lynched and show up as innocent, it doesn't necessarily mean you're mafia... after all, this is the perfect strategy for a good alien player. The mafia will know you aren't mafia, will believe you're Sarah Jane, and will attempt to kill you - then the next day you are alive, and the rest of us, believing you to be mafia, lynch you.

With all this talk of "I will die tonight!" this only seems more plausible because everyone would be very suspicious when you survived. Regardless of whether we all lynch me (I would very much suggest _not_ doing this; perhaps I have an important role!), I really would suggest _not_ lynching Hoity Toity if there's a night with no deaths.

If nobody has any other information, I vote to lynch *Hoity Toity*, our potential unactivated alien. But I'm very willing to retract this if we get anything better to go on.


----------



## Saith (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I will retract my vote, and allow myself to be lynched on the condition that Cirrus is next to be lynched.

This isn't about me.

This is about ~*~survival~*~.

Survival of the innocents, that is.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wtf two-way conversation make me dizzy in the head :P. I say *abstain*, because I'm so damn confused.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

... I'm gonna go with Cirrus here and vote *Hoity Toity*. Sorry, but your 'suspicions' are groundless if you aren't willing to share them, and you've just made yourself out to be really, really suspicious yourself, and rather annoying too.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I've got two votes for *Hoity Toity* and one *abstain*, unless I get more votes wishing otherwise *Hoity Toity* will be lynched tomorrow.

Everyone has about 15 hours to make their votes before the deadline.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Actually there are two votes for Hoity Toity. And one for Cirrus.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I have a feeling that *Hoity Toity* is Alien, but oh well.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

The one for Cirrus was taken back I believe.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

So... I don't thnk anyone is going to retract their votes... maybe we should end the day?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

There are people who haven't voted yet, it's only fair to give them a chance to vote.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm not sure whom to vote but I don't want an abstain, either. But the case that Hoity Toity already presented seems quite convincing, so *Cirrus*. It's kind of a "why not?" thing unless she roleclaims as something important.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*



Phantom said:


> There are people who haven't voted yet, it's only fair to give them a chance to vote.


Derp I thought for some reason that there were like only five players XD
Musta gotten this game mixed up with some other one.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

DID SOMEONE SAY DERP

Okay uhh. As for 'why not': why _yes_? Hoity Toity hasn't actually given any, you know, evidence. If his suspicions were ground-based at all in a way that didn't make _him_ look suspicious, why not share? I really don't think he has anything!


----------



## Wargle (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I *abstain* because Hoity Toity's claim has no evidence...


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yea, HT looks super suspicious because he has nothing to base his evidence on. If he were an inspector or something, then he might be believable. But he has provided no evidence that his claim is true.
EDIT: Ninja'd
MOAR EDIT: Hoity Toity, are you Sarah or Ianto?


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I can't dismiss the fact that HT's being a bit _too_ suspicious. Of course, it might be better to try and kill him now while there's a low chance of him being an activated alien. We already had a death today, so...

Sure, why not. *Hoity Toity.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

See, even if Hoity Toity is telling the truth about being Sarah Jane, they're offering themselves as a sacrifice when knowing the identity of one of the Family.  A one-for-one trade is not, in fact, a good bargain, as there are four Family members and two inspectors, with no other way to tell who's in the Family or not.  It's not quite as bad odds if you're a Mafia, getting rid of one townsfolk for yourself, as there are four Mafia and nine townsfolk (alive), and the Family will probably kill someone every night.  Hence, I'm of the thought that *Hoity Toity* is probably one of the Family.  (I doubt they're the Master, as the death last night implies that the Family killed, meaning the Master is still Yana, meaning they can be lynched to death.)


----------



## Saith (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

I thought I'd pretty much role-claimed by this point.
Okay, I am, in fact, Ianto Jones.
Seriously, I thought everyone'd got that by now.
Sorry.
And to be honest, though I can't really speak for you lot, you kind of might as well vote off Cirrus.

I'm saying that I know, without a doubt, that Cirrus is mafia. This is better than most other leads you will get throughout this game. If you're lucky, Sarah Jane might investigate a mafia.

Actually, that's a thought. Sarah, be a pal and investigate Cirrus when I die? Thanks.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well then, *Cirrus*.
But if they come up innocent, then you will be lynched tomorrow.


----------



## Minish (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Guys, if Hoity Toity is alien then he will _want_ you to lynch him tomorrow. Claiming a vital role is a pretty sure way of getting targeted by the mafia tonight!

If there is no death I really don't think it's wise to lynch him after this day. And alien win would kind of be a shame at this point. As for those voting me, I have no idea why you're actually trusting someone who only just roleclaimed after several cryptic, suspicious posts.

I guess this would be a good time for the real Ianto to come forward, if Hoity Toity is indeed lying about his role...?


----------



## Saith (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well I just didn't know the etiquette. I didn't know whether it was bad form to role-claim immediately, so sorry if it came out a bit bad.

And if Cirrus comes out innocent, I'll most definitely place myself up for lynching tomorrow.
Ugh I _do_ sound like a dick alien, don't I?

Also, maybe I should retract my retraction?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

No vote due to not wanting to make the wrong vote...


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

So... what is the vote count?


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

5 Hoity Toity, 2 (3?) Cirrus, 2 (3?) abstain.  I think.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

If we lynch Cirrus today and it turns out she's innocent, it'll be obvious that Hoity Toity's either the Alien or Mafia, so the Mafia and Healers won't target him in the night, so it'll be safe to lynch the crap outta him tomorrow. 

So I say we go for *Cirrus* for now, and then Hoity Toity tomorrow if it turns out we were wrong.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Time is up!* Actually I'm a bit late, but whatever.

Final Votes:

*Abstain: 3
Cirrus: 3
Hoity Toity: 5*


UNIT had received a tip that a one *Hoity Toity* was indeed an alien that had taken the form of a human. They knew that the defenders of Earth had been infiltrated, and that they had no choice to make the rash decision. Hostile aliens were "wearing" humans, they couldn't be sure who among them had been turned. So they decided to follow the tip. In the middle of the day a strikeforce was sent to the home of the suspect. They found *Hoity Toity* preparing their afternoon tea, the morning paper was laid out on the dining room table, turned to page 12. The strike force followed their commands to the letter, they opened fire just as their target turned to run. 

*Hoity Toity is dead. They were not mafia.*

*Day 1 has ended.

24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 2]*

Welcome to day 2!

Ah, Saturday, John Smith thought. No school, though he did have to grade those projects. As John walked into the living room a glint on the coffee table caught his eye. He picked up a fob watch that was sitting there. It was like no other watch he'd ever seen. It had intricate carvings covering the front. Curious, John tried to open it but to no avail. _Silly thing is jammed._ John placed the watch back where he found it and went to get the paper. Once again the head line was something about the election, a little lower was another title.

MYSTERIOUS MURDERS CONTINUE (See page 11)


"-police say. The victim was found in an alley near their home. A name hasn't been released. The victim seem to have been killed in the same fashion as the London murder yesterday."



*Dannichu is dead. They were not mafia.*



*You have 48 hours for discussion.*



BY THE WAY PEOPLE REMEMBER TO SEND IN YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS!!!!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Well, I think Hoity Toity may have been right. *Cirrus*, I guess.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Pretty straightforward. Killed because she's experienced/skilled/etc, doesn't sound like a bus driver or that sort of role.

Guessing that Cirrus is going to be lynched today, but we should try and discuss things for a while, at least.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

*Cirrus*, I guess.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Who needs discussion, we have a lynch!

...No, really, we should at least talk a bit, even if we're definitely lynching *Cirrus*.  Of course, I dunno if anyone necessarily looks any more suspicious, and the remaining detective definitely shouldn't claim yet (for, at best, they have only two of the Family).  Then again, I don't think the Mother can be identified....hrm.  Alright, real Sarah Jane, if you have two to accuse, say something.  Otherwise, don't.


----------



## Silver (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Hey guys wait, do you think Cirrus could be alien? That might explain why she didn't die if the mafia did target her. Maybe we shouldn't jump onto a bandwagon so quick?


----------



## Minish (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Uh, considering that you were all so willing to agree that Hoity Toity might be alien yesterday, why are you all suddenly assuming he was right...? If he was inactive, which is what most of us thought he probably was, him showing up as innocent is exactly what we expected.

I have a useful role; since I'm likely about to be killed, I'll roleclaim if necessary. But seriously guys, think about what we were all discussing yesterday and what we thought Hoity Toity might have been before getting rid of another innocent.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Cirrus, roleclaim time, or else you will die.


----------



## Minish (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

I am a doctor. The first night I healed Pig-serpent, the second, I liek Squirtles (I was going to heal Dannichu one of the nights, but given that she's an experienced player this might have led to overdose). But guys, this is a really bad way of playing mafia. If Dannichu was the other doctor, I will likely be unsafe tonight and that will mean we will have _no doctors_ because I've been told to roleclaim.

Why were you all willing to agree that Hoity Toity was probably an inactive alien (because of how slow and cryptic he was in making his accusal) and now have decided that this was completely impossible? If he was inactive alien, _he will have shown up not mafia_, as he did. Obviously I'm aware of my own innocence, and I'm trying to see from your point of view, but if you lynch me we will be at least four innocents down by tomorrow, potentially with no doctors, and unless we get very, very lucky, it's going to be extremely hard to win the game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

This seems like a very safe roleclaim. And I believe that HT actually was Ianto, and would therefor make you Mafia.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

I never actually thought Hoity Toity was alien, when was that brought up? But I guess you're right that he couldn't have been alien, since he was mafia on death. Either way, though, it's really irrelevant...

Hmm... I'll go with *abstain* because I'd rather not kill off a random innocent.


----------



## Minish (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> This seems like a very safe roleclaim. And I believe that HT actually was Ianto, and would therefor make you Mafia.


Why do you believe that? Why is this a 'safe roleclaim' and that wasn't? That was an extremely safe roleclaim for an alien, because it's the role that would get him targetted straight away by the mafia during the night, exactly what he wants.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

I have no idea what I was thinking yesterday o.0
I guess I made some weird connection between Cirrus and... something else that created a mindset that made Cirrus seem super suspicious >_>


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Wait a minute, I've had a thought.  What if Hoity Toity was the Mother?  That would fit with why they flipped innocent.  It's a possibility, at least.

Guess I'm switching to *abstain* for now.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

Herp derp *abstain* if nothing comes up herp derp.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

*Giving another 24 hours to discussion. *


I don't want a wasted lynch, so you guys need to be sure on what you're doing.


 Remember to check what the roles are, they're posted with the first post.


Would remind people to please send in their night actions. (at least one person didn't)


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*



> That was an extremely safe roleclaim for an alien, because it's the role that would get him targetted straight away by the mafia during the night, exactly what he wants.


Well, if HT just called out a random player, wouldn't it be pretty obvious to the Mafia that he was bluffing (unless, as ole_schooler said, he/she was Mother of Mine)?

Still not casting my vote, since we now have more time to talk.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

For the game's sake, if you have a CONFIRMED night action (as in your PM said YOU HAVE A NIGHT ACTION) there is a rule change. If you do not send in your night action for two nights straight you will be killed. (this will not really count game wise, but you are useless if you don't send them in anyways.) You may pre send night actions.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 2]*

*Time's Up*

*Abstain-3
Cirrus- 1*

There were no more leads to follow. As much as they hated it, the defenders of Earth had to wait until there was some sort of lead to follow. 


*No one was lynched.
You have 24 hours for night actions. *


If anyone is interested I've got some ideas for a Doctor Who Mafia 2. (((Silence in the Library anyone?)))


----------



## Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

*Welcome to Day Three!*


BZZ BZZ BZZZ BZZ *click* John Smith groaned, _Mondays... _, John got ready as he did every morning, picking up the paper it was confirmed. Today was to be the dullest day in the history of Mondays. 


*No one died.*

*You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

A succcessful heal? Please don't be the Master....


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, the alarm did buzz four times....but that's probably insignificant flavor text.

So.  I've used up most of my logic for the day.  Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

*reads flavor text* whoops, ok totally didn't notice that, but it is pretty awesome... But no, flavor text isn't totally reliable in this game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

Huh. Well, we have nothing to do.


----------



## Minish (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

Unfortunately I don't have any information, although I guess I'll heal the same person next.

Does anyone have _anything_? At all? We can't just keep *abstain*ing forever. But considering nobody's said much yet...


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

Honestly, I'm sorta starting to think that the alien did get activated.  Because that's just the sort of subtle flavortext that would work.  I'm inclined to *abstain* for the moment, unless our detective has a lead.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

...*Abstain*, I guess?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 3]*

*Sigh*

Once again there were no leads, and UNIT sat on their hands and waited... someone should make coffee. 


*No one died. 
48 hours for night actions. *


----------



## Phantom (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 4]*

*Time's up!*


_At least it's not Monday!_ John Smith thought. Then he looked at the clock, he'd overslept! In his rush to get to class on time, he didn't have time to check his morning paper. 

At lunch John Smith sat in the breakroom, poking at his school cafeteria meatloaf. If it could even be called meat. With a sigh he pushed his "meatloaf" aside and picked up the paper, which looked like a small wind storm had ravaged the place. After a few seconds he found the first section. 

"STRANGE LONDON MURDERS CONTINUE- pg 13"


"-neighbor called in reporting screams. When police came to the victim's home they found the door ajar and the house torn apart as though there'd been a struggle. In the kitchen they found evidence relating this case to the recent murders in London. The "Scarecrow Killer" as it has been called seems to have struck again, with evidence of straw at the scene. But to the policemen's dismay there was no body, only a small pile of ash that, once tested, confirmed to be the ashen remains of the victim."

John Smith did a double take, rereading the article again. A pile of ash? He thought, how strange?


Then all of a sudden John Smith felt a rush of fear, his vision blurred, but he _saw_ something. Flashes of something long forgotten. A blue box that lead to another world, scarecrows, lead by people with strange looking guns. His heart pounded in his chest, in his head he felt his hearts beat, _hearts?_ He shook his head, but the vision of that blue box remained in his head, so familiar to a deep hidden part of him, but so...._alien..._. John stood up, and he felt a weight in his pocket, he reached in and looked confused at what he'd pulled out, that broken fob watch. He tried to open it, but couldn't. 

The school bell rang, nearly giving John a heart attack, shaking his head and trying to pull himself together, he placed the fob watch back in his pocket and returned to class. The other teachers staring at him wildly. 



*Squirrel is dead. They were not mafia.
48 hours for discussion. 
*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*

Uh... moar confusing flavor text.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*

Ok, the more innocents that die, the more the Doctor starts to "leak" from the fob watch. It's just story development. Should the mafia win they will capture the Doctor as the more this happens it's more of a "kill me" sign on John Smith's back. 

In short, just plot development, and it was a regular mafia kill... they just used their guns this time though.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*

...alright!...

Why is Cirrus still not dead, really? She seems like the most likely target. Is she immune to night-kills or something?


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*



Seritinajii said:


> ...alright!...
> 
> Why is Cirrus still not dead, really? She seems like the most likely target. Is she immune to night-kills or something?


... That seems like quite a strange post. Do you _want_ her to die?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*



Seritinajii said:


> ...alright!...
> 
> Why is Cirrus still not dead, really? She seems like the most likely target. Is she immune to night-kills or something?


Well, could be doctors, could be she's Jack.  (Harkness, that is.)


----------



## Minish (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*



Seritinajii said:


> ...alright!...
> 
> Why is Cirrus still not dead, really? She seems like the most likely target. Is she immune to night-kills or something?


My guess is because I haven't been particularly active for a bit. :/ Which I'm sorry for, by the way, please excuse me.

I don't even know any more. My heals do not seem to have been particularly helpful at all for quite a while. I have a sort of suspicion that the secret role mafia member might be a roleblocker? Perhaps they are blocking me, and attempting to kill people whose roles they aren't sure of? Eh, I really have nothing else to suggest or go on.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*



Cirrus said:


> My guess is because I haven't been particularly active for a bit. :/ Which I'm sorry for, by the way, please excuse me.
> 
> I don't even know any more. My heals do not seem to have been particularly helpful at all for quite a while. I have a sort of suspicion that the secret role mafia member might be a roleblocker? Perhaps they are blocking me, and attempting to kill people whose roles they aren't sure of? Eh, I really have nothing else to suggest or go on.


Who have you been healing?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*

*Time extension, 24 hours.*

Get it together peoples. :P


----------



## Phantom (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*

No one died.

* 24 hours for night actions. *


----------



## Phantom (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 4]*

Sorry about the delay, very busy at work.


John had just stepped on the bus when it happened. His heart pounded in his chest like it was trying to escape. He grabbed his chest, gasping for breathe. The other passengers didn't seem to notice. He heard a voice in his head, his own, but different. He couldn't make out what it was saying. Light flashed in front of his eyes, he saw it again, that blue box! There was more... monsters! And people, so many people, John wasn't sure how, but most of them were dead, he just... knew. His eyes went wide, someone _was_ dead. He wasn't sure how he knew, but someone died. The light faded, he found himself on the floor of the bus, the other passengers looking at him like he was a fish that had been flopping around. Without a thought, John dashed off the bus, leaving a concerned looking driver. 


The bus drove away. John was shaken, and very confused. Was he going mad? He felt something warm in his pocket, _the watch!_. He pulled it out and stared at it.  Whatever was going on, the watch had _something_ to do with it. Either he was losing his mind, or he needed to do something. At this point, he was unsure of what. 


*Derpy Hooves is dead. They were not mafia.

You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Silver (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

So... Who is still active here? I am, just wanna ssee who is active and who isn't.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

I'm alive!  Not effectual, but alive.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

I'm here.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

Here.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

Hello! Doesn't look as if this game is a swirling bunch of activity...

I'm assuming our inspector died a long time ago. I really can't remember who the inspector role was..

Roleclaim time: I am Jack Harkness, which means I cannot die, but I can kill somebody once. I haven't used that power yet. Anyway, though, how will that help us?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

At least one inspector is still alive.  Dunno if they've got anything, though.  I'm guessing the alien is activated as well, due to particular flavor text, but that's just theory.  

In terms of killing...well, if we knew who two Mafia were, and wanted to get two birds with one stone, that would be useful.  Otherwise...not really.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*



ole_schooler said:


> I'm guessing the alien is activated as well, due to particular flavor text, but that's just theory.


The flavor text is just that, flavor. It's just showing how The Doctor is becoming himself again, after (At least what I inferred) locking his memories of being The Doctor into a fob watch. He remembers more and more as the game progresses.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*



ole_schooler said:


> At least one inspector is still alive.  Dunno if they've got anything, though.  I'm guessing the alien is activated as well, due to particular flavor text, but that's just theory.
> 
> In terms of killing...well, if we knew who two Mafia were, and wanted to get two birds with one stone, that would be useful.  Otherwise...not really.


Wait, how do you know there is still one inspector?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*



Seritinajii said:


> Wait, how do you know there is still one inspector?


The same way I knew Hoity Toity was lying.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*



ole_schooler said:


> The same way I knew Hoity Toity was lying.


How did you know HT was lying?


----------



## Silver (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

What other way would you know someone was lying then being an inspector? Are you claiming inspector ole_schoooler?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

Not exactly.  I know who the inspector is, though.  They're still alive, and when they have at least two names, they'll out themselves.  Saying this makes me a target, I know, but saying more will lose our last inspector.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

Alright...

Let's get a lynch done! We've had a lot of no-lynch days, so I'd like to get something done. How about... *Wargle*, who has been pretty quiet. Better than no lynch, imo.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

Sure, *Wargle*.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 5]*

*Time's up*

*Wargle-2*


Another tip, finally. Yet again a small strike force was gathered and made their way to Wargle's place of interest, which happened to be an abandoned warehouse. They arrived in an unmarked van and stormed the building, first setting up a perimeter, then breaking in the door. 

And there was Wargle, sitting in the middle of the empty warehouse with a crazed look on their face. 

"Stand up and put your hands on your head!" barked the Captain. Wargle's smile only grew as they slowly stood, and faster than the soldiers could respond shot and turned three of them into dust. The rest opened fire, turning Wargle into some semblence of swiss cheese. Wargle fell, that smile still etched on their face. One soldier swear he saw a green mist fleeing the scene. 


*Wargle is dead. And was mafia.*

*You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

As John walked to work, he didn't brave dare going on the bus for the chance that someone remembered his incident yesterday, he felt better. There were no more weird deaths, and everything seemed well. Except for the dreams of monsters and of weird blue boxes, everything was, well, he couldn't think of any word other than fantastic. 


*No one died.

48 hours for discussion.*


Sorry I've been super uber busy.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

Awesome! No deaths! And we got a mafia yesterday.

Hmm... I am going for *Cirrus*, because why would Hoity Toity lie if he was innocent? I'm sort of suspicious about how Cirrus is still not dead.


----------



## Silver (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

Maybe Cirrus is healing themselves? I'm pretty sure doctors have that option, and the mafia have probably thought of that. I really don't know anymore. But I guess if Cirrus doesn't come to defend herself we can lynch her.


----------



## Minish (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*



Seritinajii said:


> Hmm... I am going for *Cirrus*, because why would Hoity Toity lie if he was innocent? I'm sort of suspicious about how Cirrus is still not dead.


Uh... what? Haven't we all long accepted that Hoity Toity was most likely alien or the Sister (mafia member who shows up innocent)?

I have utterly no idea why I'm not dead, but considering how many nights there have been no deaths, I'm beginning to wonder whether the mafia are inactive.

We lynched a mafia member last time, but we're on the way to being outnumbered and losing. Let's _not_ just lynch a random person who doesn't have much against them, that's incredibly risky and pointless. I guess I'm suggesting *abstain*ing, but that's not much help right now either...

And by the way, you can't heal yourself. Unless our GM is very strange. Either way, I haven't tried it in this game and I doubt it would work.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

...Any roleblockers who have been targetting the same person many times in a row?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

First I will come in to say there are no roleblockers in this game, second, extending deadline.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

Sooooo, are we going to lynch, or are we going to abstain?

EDIT: So there's like two Mafia left, right?


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

I believe so, but as usual, we have no leads. But considering that the mafia still haven't killed Cirrus, we should go for an inactive! Such as...*I liek Squirtles*?


----------



## Minish (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

Eh, fine, *I liek Squirtles*, if only so that there's a majority. But just hoping we hit a mafia member feels pretty risky...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

FFF roleclaim. Me and LS99 are lovers. Isn't that right, Seeker?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

Yes. It is.
*Abstain.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

In that case, someone else who is inactive...*Pig-serpent*? Because abstaining is really boring, I think.


----------



## Minish (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

That's... kind of something that the remaining two mafia could say, thus easily protecting themselves, but I guess the lovers _do_ have to still be around somewhere...

You're right, abstaining really isn't going to get anything done. I suppose we'll just have to keep going and hope we hit mafia soon, sigh. *Pig-serpent*, then, I guess.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

*Pig-Serpent*.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

Okay then.

[insert flavor text here]

*Pig-Serpent is dead. They were not mafia.

Begin Night Phase, you have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Night 5]*

*All night actions are in so I'm starting earlier.*


Where am I? _John thought. He was in a white room, an amazingly white room...John looked down, he was wearing his school clothes. He felt something in his pocket, he pulled it out to find it was the fob watch. He tried to open it, but he was unable to, even in his dreams.

Just then John jumped. There was a groaning sound coming from behind him, so strange of a sound, but at the same time, so familiar. He turned around and saw the blue box again, clearer than he'd ever seen it before. The door to the blue police call box swung open. _ Curious_, John thought as he walked inside. He had enterered a large room with a strange machine in the center. He walked up to the machine, there were so many buttons and controls, but somehow he felt he knew this machine. He fought to grasp his name, there were so many names floating in his head. 

"It's called the TARDIS," said a new, but at the same time familiar voice. John spun around. There was a man behind him, young with blonde hair. He was wearing a cricket suit, and the oddest thing... a piece of celery pinned to his coat. The man cocked his head to his side, "That stands for time-and-relative-demensions-in-space, but I think you all ready know that."

The man looked so familiar, like an image from an old photo, "Who are you?"

The man laughed, "I'm you," he looked at Johns perplexed expression, "or at least I was. You never know, I might still be," he said with a smile.

John gave him a look, "You're mad."

The man laughed louder, "Ha! Then so are you!" The man regained control of himself, " Fine then, by Rassilon I did get dull in the future." The man's face became serious, "You're in great danger."

"Danger?"

"There are people out there, Mr. Smith, people killing and murdering and they're all looking for you." He looked sad, "There will be so much more death if you don't get yourself to safety."

John shook his head, "That's just plain mad I-"

"Blast it! Shut up and listen! My time is limited here!" he shouted, then calmed himself, "The fob watch," he grabbed the watch, "is me. It's you"

"That im-"

"Quiet! This watch is more important than anything else in the universe right now! Do not let them get to it! They are-" right then he faded away. Then pain filled Johns entire body, not just pain, saddness, like a friend had died in front of him._


John woke with a start. He rubbed his eyes then sat for a moment, was that crying he was hearing? It sounded like it was coming from the street. He looked out his bedroom window, and sure enough, there was a man in the street crying, and someone else... they looked hurt! John rushed outside to help.

The woman was obviously dead, the man crying bitterly while holding her. "She's dead!" he cried. "They got her and I couldn't stop it! She was looking for that Doctor of her's, she never found him, that man."

John knelt beside him, and patted his back, "I'm sorry, I'm so sorry."

The man's eyes looked at him and grew wide, "You're him! You're the Doctor!"

John blinked, "Doctor who?"

"Forget it then," the man sighed. "I loved her you know, no matter what happened I was always there, " he said softly as he brushed away the hair from the woman's eyes, " I guess except when she needed me most. That's when I failed her, I was always in the way, " he sniffed. He laid her gently on the pavement and stood up, and walked a few feet down the road, and pulled out a gun.

The man turned to look at John, "I am worthless now." He shook his head, "Naw, I was always worthless to them." He put the gun to his head, "Damn Torchwood."


"NO!" John shouted, but was too late. The man was dead.

John Smith fell to his knees in the shock of it all. 


*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. He was not mafia.
I liek Squirtles is dead. He was not mafia.*


 Phantom know grammar real good.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Uh-oh... This is bad. Especially since not enough people are active in this game. 

We need to make a correct lynch quickly, or else we'll be finished. And we only have one mafia member down, or two if the Sister of Mine was killed. Also, the description for Sister of Mine only says "shows up innocent when inspected", so I'm not sure if she shows up innocent when dead, also.

*Flower Doll* hasn't posted once, and the kills appear to be random, which leads me to think the mafia is inactive.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Apologies, to clarify, Sister of Mine will show up mafia when killed, it was only upon being inspected the first time do they show up innocent, after that always mafia.


Is sad no one noticed her Doctor Who joke in the flavor text...


----------



## Silver (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*



Phantom said:


> Is sad no one noticed her Doctor Who joke in the flavor text...


I saw it. Just didn't post until noow about it.

I'm surprised Flower Doll didn't get lynched earlier due to inactivity. *Flower Doll* it is.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Oh, right! I can still use my kill to help us win!

Who should I use it on? I'm not really sure, but if we got a lynch AND a kill, we could possibly get two mafia members.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Ugh, that's it! Whatever! I am going to kill *SilverJade*.

I am at sort of a loss, though, but maybe if I'm lucky with this 75% chance...


----------



## Silver (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

But why me? :(


----------



## Flora (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

WHOAWHOAWHOAWAITWAITWAIT

Hi, I'm Donna. I'm assuming that half the Mafia kills that didn't go through are because they targeted me.

So, um, yeah, don't lynch me please or you're screwed.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Er hem.

[Flavor text]

*SilverJade is dead. She was mafia.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Nice claim, *Flower Doll*.  Very convenient.  Unfortunately, I'm positive you aren't Donna, because that's _my_ role.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

?!?!?! I'm so confused right now. At least I hit a mafia member.

Uh... *Flower Doll*?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

One more vote to lynch Flower Doll, Cirrus do you have a vote?


----------



## Minish (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Right, okay. I am definitely more inclined to go for *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia [Day 6]*

Donna Noble was making tea, when the doorbell rang, "All right, all right, I'm coming hold on," she said as she put the kettle down to answer the door. 

When she opened the door, she was rushed by a troop of military officers, they opened fire for no apparent reason. 


*     *     *     *

The next morning the police had blocked off the scene in the street. The police had questioned John what seemed like a hundred times before they were satisfied that he didn't kill either of them. 

Still he was horribly shaken. The way that man _looked_ at him; it just sent shivers down his spine. 

John stood up, he couldn't just sit and watch this all happen. He had to _do_ something, sadly he had no idea what. That dream kept coming back. It was so clear. He shook his head and reached into his pocket pulling out the silver fob watch. He glared at it. That damn watch, for some reason he felt like blaming that watch for everything that had happened. 

With a sigh he looked around, then he saw someone. It was a young man, he didn't look out of the ordinary, but there was something different. He was staring at John, no not just that. He was looking directly at John like he'd been looking for him his entire life. John looked at the young man, then at the fob watch, the returned his gaze to the man; who now had a very crooked smile etched on his face. 

Just then an older man walked up to the boy, with the same crooked smile, and, wait did he just sniff? He did, like a hunting dog who'd caught the scent. Mr. Sniff said something to the young man, whose smile became even more creepy. 


The boy reached into his coat, and pulled out a strange looking gun, the old man did the same. 

Just then the watch started burning in his palm, glowing with a gold aura. Out of instinct he moved to open the watch. 

It worked. 


Images flooded John Smith's mind, _The blue box, the TARDIS, so old yet so special, the Time Lords, Gallifrey, time and space at his fingertips, the knowledge of the universe and everything in it, and his friends, all his friends who'd died for him, because he was special, he was the oncoming storm.

The watch seemed to scream in horror as though it realized what had happened.  It seemed to say one word. 
_

RUN!

John Smith turned to run, but was too late, before he knew it the old man was behind him, pointing the strange gun to his back. This is it, he'd been caught, by whoever these people were. 


*Flower Doll is dead. She was not mafia*

*Seri is the only survivor and is Captain Jack Harkness, therefore, the Family of Blood has won the game! 



Mafia win!
*



*THE FAMILY OF BLOOD*

Son of Mine: Cirrus
Father of Mine: ole_schooler
Sister of Mine: Wargle
Mother of Mine: SilverJade/Twilight Sparkle
_Mother of Mine's secret role_- "You are very good at making friends, once per game you may learn the role of a player, and who they targetted last. "



*DEFENDERS OF EARTH*

Captain Jack Harkness: Seritinajii
Donna Noble: Flower Doll
Martha Jones: Pathos/Derpy Hooves
Rhys Williams: I liek Squirtles
Rose Tyler: Dannichu
_Rose Tyler's secret role_- Can bring one character back to life using the Bad Wolf entity, can only be used once and cannot be used on Captain Jack Harkness.
Gwen Cooper: Legendaryseeker99
Ianto Jones: Hoity Toity
Sarah Jane Smith: InvaderSyl
Yana/The Master: Pig-Serpent
Owen Harper: Squirrel

Night 0:
InvaderSyl inspects Wargle (comes back innocent)
Hoity Toity inspects Cirrus
Pathos heals Cirrus
Squirrel heals Dannichu
*Mafia* kills InvaderSyl

Day 1:
Lynched Hoity Toity

Night 1:
Squirrel heals Pathos
*Mafia*kills Dannichu
Silverjade befriends Seri
Pathos heals Cirrus

Day 2:
Lynched no one

Night 2:
Squirrel heals ole_schooler
*Mafia* targets Flower Doll (immune)
1 night action not sent in.

Day 3:
Lynched no one

Night 3:
Pathos heals Cirrus
*Mafia* kills Squirrel
SilverJade befriends Seri

Day 4:
No Lynch

Night 4:
Pathos heals Cirrus
*Mafia* kills Pathos

Day 5: 
Lynched Wargle

Night 5:
*Mafia* target Flower Doll (immune)

Day 6: 
Lynched Pig-Serpent

Night 6: 
*Mafia* kills Legendaryseeker99
I liek Squirtles commits suicide

Day 7:
Seri kills Silverjade
Lynched Flower Doll

Any problems I am happy to fix. Good job Family of Blood, Cirrus was epic on not getting lynched day 1. Good try innocents. 'Til next game eh?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2011)

OF COURSE CIRRUS WAS MAFIA. _Honestly_, guys! When someone claims to be an inspector and says "Look, I found a mafia", you kill the mafia. If you decide to kill the inspector instead and they show up as innocent, you then kill the person they said was mafia. And if another innocent says "Look, I think we should kill this person because they showed up as mafia" _and then is killed by the mafia in the night_, you should probably kill the person they were accusing. 

...I'm so sad I didn't get to use my epic Rose powers ):



> Night 4:
> Pathos heals Cirrus
> Mafia kills Pathos


Oh, _ouch_.

More Who Mafia, plz? :D


----------



## Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

As the GM I was losing my mind, the healers were healing the mafia most of the time.


----------



## Minish (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, seriously. I was completely talking out of my arse the entire time! Hoity Toity was being pretty dithery, but it would have been _extremely_ easy to figure out which of us was lying, and from there it was easy for us.

I felt guilty for killing you, Danni, knowing you really wanted to play Who Mafia, but you were just getting too troublesome >:(

This was a great game, Phantom! I also politely demand more Who Mafia :D Such great flavour text!

Oh, and I must thank you, Pathos B)


----------



## Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm working on it... I'm having issues choosing Vashta Nerada or Krillatines as the mafia. 

Ha, flavor text? I had an idea for the story, but the writing was made on the spot. 


Oh, inspectors and SilverJade got some special PMs when they used their abilities, flavor texted PMs. If you guys are willing go ahead and post those.

Also, free imaginary cookies to who can tell me which version of the Doctor that John Smith talked with.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2011)

Cirrus said:


> Yeah, seriously. I was completely talking out of my arse the entire time! Hoity Toity was being pretty dithery, but it would have been _extremely_ easy to figure out which of us was lying, and from there it was easy for us.
> 
> I felt guilty for killing you, Danni, knowing you really wanted to play Who Mafia, but you were just getting too troublesome >:(
> 
> ...


No, it's okay. I was just pulling my hair out after I'd died, shouting "Kill Cirrus!" at the laptop. Which, uh, might've confused the housemates :p



Phantom said:


> I'm working on it... I'm having issues choosing Vashta Nerada or Krillatines as the mafia.
> 
> Ha, flavor text? I had an idea for the story, but the writing was made on the spot.
> 
> ...


I love your Vashta Nerafa idea, but Krillatines is an absolutely excellent idea - fewer Mafia, but they steal the powers of those they kill?

Peter Davisoooooooon <3333 Not many people can pull off a decorative vegetable! :D 
Yeah, I enjoyed the story, too.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> No, it's okay. I was just pulling my hair out after I'd died, shouting "Kill Cirrus!" at the laptop. Which, uh, might've confused the housemates :p


Er herm.... I kinda did this during my weekly Dungeons and Dragons session... I think it might have confused the DM... oops. But seriously she was the freaking mafia don! Anyways, I think this was pure luck on the mafia's side, the innocents lost both inspectors in the first day, so yeah.


----------



## Silver (Mar 29, 2011)

And we killed both the healers :) Cirrus had forgotten her action and I sent them in and wound up killing Squirrel and Pathos :3 But thanks for healing CIrrus, Pathos :3


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm kind of disappointed... but oh well! I wish Hoity Toity had been more specific, though. And I wish I'd been more forward with lynching Cirrus, too. Oh well!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 29, 2011)

hahaha I was totally inactive and I won


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooray!  We win!  I was all ready to bring back Cirrus in case we didn't have enough votes at the end, too.  Most of what I said during the game was a lie, although I honestly did think the four buzzes was a sign of the Master being activated.  Sometimes flavortext is just flavortext, I suppose.


----------



## Saith (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry, it's just that people've yelled at me when I've revealed my role early on before, so I thought I wasn't supposed to. x.x

Anywho:


			
				Phantom said:
			
		

> "Uh, Houston we have a problem," Ianto said, looking at his screen.
> 
> "Why is it always Houston?" Gwen laughed as she peeked at
> Ianto's screen, her face immediately turned grim. "Is that what I think it is?"
> ...


----------

